

The Coordinator pattern - bpedro
https://redbooth.com/engineering/javascript/the-coordinator-pattern

======
excsmsm
aka the Mediator pattern:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mediator_pattern](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mediator_pattern)

